# Necron Colour Scheme?



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm picking up Necrons at the end of April and I need a colour scheme for them. I'm buying an airbrush at the same time to use on these guys. I am looking for a pretty but not OTT colour scheme. I'd prefer to stray away from particularly dark colours and I'd like to avoid green.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Why not do it a bone coloured ceramic look and instead of green use a glowing orange, would compliment the bone nicely


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

A rich blue would look great with bone too.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

How about the rather royal colors of gold and purple? Not a deep purple, but somethung closer to an amethyst...


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I was considering bone and teal last night. I've also been considering purple. I think the gold and purple would need a nice middle group as too much of either colour wouldn't look right IMO.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

There was a thread a while back (before the hack I believe) where a dude did a real nice bone colour and tested a few different warriors with blue, purple, and red. Can't seem to find it but I'm sure you can if you're dedicated.

EDIT: Work has been slow so here's the link.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm buying those Necrons from him.  Seriously, we've already agreed a price.

If I do go for teal and bone then on a night scythe, for example, do I have bone wings with teal tips and body or teal wings with bone tips and body?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Make the decision as to whether you want armour bone and energy blue or vice versa. Stick to it with the Scythe for continuity would be my guess, but I'm no longer going with a bone colour for my Necrons. Thinking Thokt Dynasty instead.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Thokt dynasty does look pretty cool. I also thing that teal wings will look better than bone wings.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

You could try and make the machining in between the top and bottom of the Scythe blue, and all the cracks and stuff throughout the wing could be blue as well. It would break up the bone. Otherwise it will look like energy is washing over the wings in flight, which could be fun. If you made certain armour plates on the general populace of your army the blue armour plates on the wings would look more 'in place'.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Of course. It's not going to be just the wings. I'm going to go for a marbled effect like that seen here: 










I'm not sure what I'm gonna do about the gaps between the plates. Might make them black or I might just ignore them... I think on the bone areas I'll make them glow blue though.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That makes a lot more sense.

I wonder if the Gulliman Glaze would help you tint the recesses blue nicely? Unless you wanted it to be right bright blue. Then you'd just have to highlight the edges I suppose.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

I painted a bone and turquoise/teal Necron Force the other week... photos should get taken this week.

For the blue glow I put in the 'lines' of the flyers, used an oil wash/blend as it works well in terms of keeping things neat.


----------

